

Economist article talks about SOPA-like "permission based" culture [2004] - nextparadigms
http://www.economist.com/node/2592996

======
danboarder
Very relevant, I came across this article recently as well. Lessig is one of
the few working on forward thinking solutions for content creators with
Creative Commons and similar efforts, rather than fighting to preserve an old
media paradigm.

